# The Pack



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to get a picture of the new puppy, but it turned into a "ME TOO!" occasion.











Spud (11 weeks now), Rosie (~10 years), Catie, and Dude (both about 6 years)


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 12, 2010)

Now, you have to explain!? You went to get one and came back with 4!? Jean

(all of them are very cute!!)


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Now, you have to explain!? You went to get one and came back with 4!? Jean
> 
> (all of them are very cute!!)




No, we've been accumulating dogs over the years, but when I went to get Spuds picture, they all crowded around to get into the act, so I had to take their pictures too.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2010)

cute!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Awwww! They all look so sweet! Pets really do add something special to our lives. You are fortunate to have them with you.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 12, 2010)

Great canine family photos! :clap:


----------



## etex (Sep 12, 2010)

All the pets wanted to be in on the action! Very cute dogs!!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 12, 2010)

Meoooow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2010)

That is quite a pack!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2010)

That Spud youngster is too cool!!!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 16, 2010)

They are all adorable! Is Catie part Aussie or border collie? She looks like our sweet 10 year old Sequoia, an Australian Shepherd!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice...!


----------

